# Indexing



## Bigman (Nov 23, 2012)

Wondering how many of y'all bother to index their spark plugs on a 2 stroke/ thanks


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Man....been years since I heard talk of spark plug indexing.
Goes back to when I was rebuilding a 289 for a '67 Cougar.
That's ancient history...no, I used gapless plugs on my 2 strokes.
didn't matter what direction they ended up, spark was in the open.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Etech's have to be indexed!


----------



## Bigman (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks Guys. This is a great forum, been lurking around here for a few months, enjoy it. Just did plugs in my YAM 6o, 1996. (not quiet as rare as a 67 cougar!). Used the NGK plugs, didn't know a thing about gapless plugs---interesting.


----------

